# Hi All



## Deleted member 58925 (May 1, 2016)

:wave:
We have just purchased a Swift esprit 496, Sleeps and seat belts 6 with a rear lounge.Payload I think upto 4.5 Tonnes. Hubby(Rob) does all the technical stuff, I (Alison) sort the interior out and mostly plan the trips with stopovers/campsites where necessary.
My husband and I have been camping for as long as we can remember our children ( 18 & 15) have only known camping bar 1 mobile home holiday in France and 1 Villa in Spain, which they loved and so did we but we(Hubby and I) missed the Freedom and friendliness that camping gives you.

Our tent at the end was a Trailer Tent roughly 7m x 3.6m (25ft x 12ft) so much bigger than a motorhome. I really don’t know how I will cope with such a small kitchen space?! But I’m working on it   (can't afford eating out every night 
We are looking forward to a trip to Spain via France at the end of July, using the tunnel as it appears to be the best option with a dog, although long travelling miles.
 I am hoping to get to grips with driving the M/H as soon as possible although I have never driven abroad before (Hubby has) - hope I can get used to driving on the wrong side of the road :drive::scared:

I'm excited for our trip but a little scared as I want the trip to go as smoothly as possible, so any guidance you can offer us will be very much appreciated 

Questions,
1. Which Clubs/Associations/Forums should we join to help plan our trip? Please bare in mind that we can't join everyone of them.

2. How viable is our idea to drive to Spain? we have 2 1/2 weeks before we have to be back. We would like to have at least 7 days in Spain at a campsite. - Could anyone recommend one or two places please?

3. Suggestions for overnight stops near Worcester that I could drive to, to get the feel for Driving the M/Home on a Budget or free. 

Thanks in advance to any replies I might get. 

TTT - Alison.

Sorry just seen the time and think I better get my Butt in Bed, hope to catch up with you tomorrow sometime  off to towsure tomorrow to have a mooch  TTT - A.


----------



## yorkieowl (May 1, 2016)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum.
1. You've joined this forum, it's the best, lots of helpful folks on here, and you'd probably get all the info you need.
2. The journey down and back will be as much a part of the holiday, sorry can't recommend anywhere as we just drive and then stop when we see somewhere suitable. 
3. Sorry I very rarely use the POI's (although there is some very good ones on there), a lot of the fun for us is to just drop on somewhere without knowing beforehand. 
Somebody will be along who can help more. Happy travels.


----------



## yorkslass (May 1, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## antiquesam (May 1, 2016)

Hi. A lot depends on how far you want to travel, but if you want to get the feel for wildcamping there is a  car park in Colwell N52.07828 -2.382832. I haven't used it, but it looks OK on Google.
I would recommend only staying at any wildcamping position for one night and moving on. Your trip to Spain is easily done if you stick to the Northern areas and don't attempt the deep south as all you would be doing is driving. Rather than using Dover have a look at Newhaven -Dieppe to reduce the driving in France, or if you really want to burn money the Brittany Ferry routes out of Portsmouth. I would think about joining one of the Clubs, either the Caravan Club or Camping and Caravan Club for the farm sites. The C&CC is probably the less formal at there Club Sites.
Hope you enjoy your motorhome.


----------



## delicagirl (May 1, 2016)

you also get other discounts on insurance etc if you join the C&CClub  and their magazines are full of interesting articles if you use camp sites -  welcome and enjoy  -  as soon as you have driven the van you  wont want to let it go  back to hubby !!

driving on the right ...  you will have someone in the passenger seat to help you see....   dont worry.....  and enjoy   

the POIs you can get from here are invaluable.....    best wishes


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 1, 2016)

Welcome to the best forum for motorhomes.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 1, 2016)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome to the best forum for motorhomes.



and their owners!


----------



## trevskoda (May 1, 2016)

Edina said:


> and their owners!


Not forgetting the irish nutter.:scared:welcome folks.:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 1, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::boat::drive::goodluck:


For a taster check out the LAB report to  France and Northern Spain, click the link below;

https://db.tt/nDsME8KI


----------



## Deleted member 58925 (May 1, 2016)

*Hi again All*

:wave:

Thanks for all your welcomes and suggestions,going to check out 'Colwell' and the 'Lab route to Northern Spain' and read through again your replies.
I'm not the fastest at reading and typing so please be patient with me.

one last question for now, do I have a limit of posts like Motor Home Facts before I have to join full time?

Thanks again all, safe travelling all. Oh and Thumbs up for a lovely welcome.


----------



## antiquesam (May 1, 2016)

Joining gets you access to the list of Sites others have found and put on the site that can be downloaded to your satnav and Google Earth. They are in the UK and France and include many spots you would be unlikely to find on chance, but you can just enjoy the nutters on the forum if you wish.


----------



## Jo001 (May 1, 2016)

Have you taken your dog to the continent before? I can offer advice on that if needed. It's very easy! We also use the tunnel for that reason, do you know if you shop at Tesco that their vouchers can be used to pay the tunnel at three times their face value (but not the dog cost - £17 or £18 or thereabouts)!


----------



## phillybarbour (May 1, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to the site.

This is the best forum site by far. I also am a member of the Caravan Clun so can use their CL (certified locations) which are often very cheap and informal and their is lots of them around.

We go to Italy twice a year for two weeks each but really hit the driving hard and complete each leg in a day and half. So it's easily doable if you enjoy driving. Or take your time and stay for a shorter period.

Defiantly use Tesco vouchers for the tunnel if you can, it's also great with a pet as you all stay with the vehicle.


----------



## Acti (May 1, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## jeanette (May 2, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:   RELAX  and enjoy your trip and as been said this site is a wealth of information and helpfulness


----------



## tripehound (May 2, 2016)

Welcome!
One life - live it.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 2, 2016)

*LAB report, Dover to Barcelona*

Here is another taster, this time the LAB report is from Dover to Barcelona, click on the link

https://db.tt/oO8O5YH4

:goodluck::goodluck:


----------



## Deleted member 58925 (May 4, 2016)

*Apologies all for my late reply*

AND A very BIG Thank you,

I Know I said I would be back but something came up and the last few days I have been busy with family stuff. I’ve had two messages from Admin reminding me that I need to reply to you all but I promise I hadn’t forgotten you. 
I will try and reply to most of you all now. TTT – Alison.


----------



## delicagirl (May 5, 2016)

as far as i know there is no limit to the  number of posts you can make as a free member -   but you cannot access the POIs  (points of interest ) as a free member -  but the membership fee here will be saved many times over as you access the POIs and find free places to sleep overnight


----------



## Deleted member 58925 (May 5, 2016)

*Thanks Antiquesam*



antiquesam said:


> Joining gets you access to the list of Sites others have found and put on the site that can be downloaded to your satnav and Google Earth. They are in the UK and France and include many spots you would be unlikely to find on chance, but you can just enjoy the nutters on the forum if you wish.



Thanks antiquesam, for all of your knowledge, I will enjoy the Nutters banter while I surf this forum when i can


----------



## Deleted member 58925 (May 5, 2016)

*Hi Delicagirl*



delicagirl said:


> you also get other discounts on insurance etc if you join the C&CClub  and their magazines are full of interesting articles if you use camp sites -  welcome and enjoy  -  as soon as you have driven the van you  wont want to let it go  back to hubby !!
> 
> driving on the right ...  you will have someone in the passenger seat to help you see....   dont worry.....  and enjoy
> 
> the POIs you can get from here are invaluable.....    best wishes



Hi Delicagirl, we missed the boat this year for discounts on M/H insurance via any club but I think we got a good deal anyway  I had my First drive in the M/H on Monday - I drove it round a quiet industrial site first to get the hang of it then took it out on the A449? all was great until coming home off a round about and I took it a bit to quick - felt like it was going to tip over :scared: My Fault - Just not used to it yet. I do know what you mean though about driving it, wanted to take my Daughter to College in it today just because I could.  Happy Days - looking forward to this big holiday.


----------



## Deleted member 58925 (May 5, 2016)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome to the best forum for motorhomes.



Hi Morganthemoon, and thanks 
I love Wales too but since I was a child it has always rained  Gower and Borth are my favourite places but i'm sure you know more.


----------



## Deleted member 58925 (May 5, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Not forgetting the irish nutter.:scared:welcome folks.:wave:



Hi Trevskoda, only ever been to Ireland once - football match England v Ireland in Dublin - great people, great atmosphere  and one day would love to tour the rest of the Country.


----------



## Deleted member 58925 (May 5, 2016)

loulou said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun
> 
> 
> :welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::boat::drive::goodluck:
> ...



Hi loulou, job still to do but def will - Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 58925 (May 5, 2016)

Jo001 said:


> Have you taken your dog to the continent before? I can offer advice on that if needed. It's very easy! We also use the tunnel for that reason, do you know if you shop at Tesco that their vouchers can be used to pay the tunnel at three times their face value (but not the dog cost - £17 or £18 or thereabouts)!



Hi jo001, No we haven't taken our dog before but we chose the Tunnel so that we could all be together on our journey, Maggie is a very dedicated Dog to Her owner ie - Rob (Hubby) so the thought of leaving her in a kennel on the Ferry for X amount of time would not have worked for Her. I've been looking into the Tesco Vouchers today but couldn't gain access  I'll try again tomorrow.) Thanks for your help  BTW I read today it is now 4 x their value unless I miss read it. :/ 

TTT -A.


----------



## Deleted member 58925 (May 5, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along to the site.
> 
> This is the best forum site by far. I also am a member of the Caravan Clun so can use their CL (certified locations) which are often very cheap and informal and their is lots of them around.
> 
> ...



Thanks phillybarbour,

I can't make my mind up between Caravan Club and Camping and Caravan Club - I'm sure I need to join one of them? but which one? - if I put snobbery aside!
Caravan Club - have more hard standing it appears, which would be better for our M/H in wet weather. C&CC seem to be a little more geared for Families, which I can't get away from just yet due to the age of our Kids :/ Thoughts anyone Please.


----------



## Deleted member 58925 (May 5, 2016)

tripehound said:


> Welcome!
> One life - live it.



Thank You - that's why we bought the M/H - Safe Journeys


----------

